# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Adoptie

## Alexandra

[FONT=Arial]Na een ernstig auto-ongeluk heb ik me jaren af moeten vragen of ik wel zwanger kon worden. In de vooravond van een groot en ingrijpend gyneacologisch onderzoek, bleek ik zwanger te zijn. Mijn vreugde en ongeloof was onmetelijk groot.Ik ben niet gelovig, maar ik heb God op mijn blote knieen bedankt. Waarom ik reageer. Ikzelf ben een geadopteerd kind. Ik kom officieel uit Oostenrijk, 30 jaar geleden konden uit dat land nog kinderen worden geadopteerd. Ik ben het in mijn principes niet eens met een abortus, omdat het een leven is, hoe klein ook. Daarentegen kan ik me heel goed voorstellen dat een besluit tot abortus makkelijker wordt gemaakt door lichamelijke gebreken van moeder of kind. Ik kan me ook voorstellen dat dit gebeurt wanneer je weet dat je het kind geen toekomst kan bieden. Mijn moeder ( 62 jaar ) mist tot op de dag van vandaag de zwangerschap en bevalling die zij nooit heeft kunnen meemaken, en voelt veel verdriet wanneer een naaste zwanger blijkt te zijn. Niettemin was zij de allergrootste steun die ik en mijn zusje hebben kunnen wensen. Daarom hadden wij beiden besloten dat onze moeder bij de bevallingen kon zijn. Het is en blijft een eindeloos en moeilijk discussiepunt. Ik heb (gelukkig ) geen ervaring met kinderloosheid, IVF of abortus. Maar zou het wel leuk vinden wanneer mensen met mij willen praten b.v. over de adoptie. Mijn verhaal is niet boeiend, maar misschien wel interessant voor mensen die denken aan adoptie. Dus spreek me aan als je wilt.

----------


## Alexandra

Even nog ... het verhaal heb ik getypt toen ik niet geregistreed was .. nu dus &#33; Is wel handig om mijn email te hebben als je wil reageren pfff hihi
groet Alex

----------

